# [Topic unique] iTunes 10 (discussions, avis etc..)



## shinove (1 Septembre 2010)

Quand est ce qu'il est téléchargeable ce nouveau Itunes ?


----------



## wath68 (1 Septembre 2010)

Il sera téléchargeable quand il sera dispo.


----------



## divoli (1 Septembre 2010)

Pensez à faire une sauvegarde préalable avant de l'installer, afin de  pouvoir pallier à toute éventuelle déconvenue (d'autant que c'est une  mise à jour majeure).


----------



## winstonsmith (2 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Quand iTunes 10 sera disponible, serait-il possible à l'un d'entre vous de décrire la nouvelle interface utilisateur d'iTunes, voire de poster l'une ou l'autre capture d'écran ? Je suis totalement insensible aux nouvelles fonctions 'sociales' d'iTunes et le peu d'éléments disponibles sur les modifications apportées à l'interface (le nom des albums remplacé par un icône ... kesako ?) sont assez peu éclairants. Je suis surtout sensible à l'interface utilisateur, j'utilise iTunes uniquement pour la musique, et si cela ne me convient pas, je compte en rester à iTunes 9, pour m'éviter les affres d'une réinstallation.
Merci d'avance,


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Septembre 2010)

Ben un conseil, mets-toi au chaud un dmg de la 9.2.1 parce qu'il y de grandes chances qu'elle disparaisse.


----------



## shinove (2 Septembre 2010)

C'est dispo au téléchargement depuis 2 min !


----------



## Madalvée (2 Septembre 2010)

Combien de mégas ?


----------



## shinove (2 Septembre 2010)

Le téléchargement est de nouveau indispo, mais je m'y suis pris a temps.
J'aimerai mettre des photos de celui ci, mais comment on fait ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h55 ----------

82.8 Mo


----------



## Pooki (2 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Il sera téléchargeable quand il sera dispo.



Nouvelle version d'iTunes.....ca sent ma bibliothèque qui va être toute dérangée après l'installation


----------



## divoli (2 Septembre 2010)

Toutes les icônes de l'interface sont devenues grises. :casse:


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Septembre 2010)

Une interface bien tristounette. :sleep:

Et puis c'est quoi cette disposition verticale des boutons tricolores !  :hein:


----------



## divoli (2 Septembre 2010)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Et puis c'est quoi cette disposition verticale des boutons tricolores !  :hein:


Effectivement, je n'avais jamais vu ça auparavant, dans aucune application. Apple prend quelques libertés...

Bon, maintenant il n'y a plus qu'à ressortir les pots de peinture pour recoloriser tout ça.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2010)

Malgré Ping et quelques retouches esthétiques, l'interface reste la même que celle d'iTunes 9.

Donc il n'y a pas d'inquiétude à avoir sur le passage de l'un à l'autre.


----------



## netgui (2 Septembre 2010)

Des pertes de données à déplorer ?
L'appli est-elle plus lente ?
Quid du jailbreak ?

Franchement, j'hésite à sauter le pas :-( Et vous ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2010)

En ce qui me concerne, le pas est déjà sauté et ça va très bien.


----------



## SylvainVV (2 Septembre 2010)

Je viens d'installer iTunes 10.

Pour ma part je trouve l'interface un peu fade au niveau des couleurs. Y'en avait pas beaucoup avant mais bon... là pour le coup, les icones sont vraiment trisounettes.

Bon sinon globalement... l'annonce de cette version a été une déception générale. J'aurais préféré à Ping une vraie intégration des réseaux sociaux dont on a déjà l'usage, j'aurais préféré à l&#8217;empilage de fonctionnalités une réécriture du logiciel pour qu'il gagne en stabilité et rapidité, j'aurais aimé pouvoir gérer mes séries dans iTunes sans devoir les réencoder ou les acheter sur l'itunes store (comme mes musiques quoi...), pas de gros ajouts dans le store qui le mettrait au niveau de Netflix... Bref Apple n'a répondu a aucune de mes envies...


----------



## Sentinelle (2 Septembre 2010)

Des infos sur la synchro avec un iphone 3G, ou un ipod classique ? J'attends avant de passer à la version 10. Et qu'en est-il de l'affichage des pochettes des albums qui ne comptent quelques morceaux de musique, voire un seul ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2010)

Moi, j'aurai préféré pas d'intégration du tout de réseau social.

Mais bon, il faut bien vivre avec son temps et on n'est pas obligé de l'activer cette cochonnerie (encore heureux). 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h30 ----------




Sentinelle a dit:


> Des infos sur la synchro avec un iphone 3G, ou un ipod classique ? J'attends avant de passer à la version 10. Et qu'en est-il de l'affichage des pochettes des albums qui ne comptent quelques morceaux de musique, voire un seul ?



La synchro est le seul truc que je n'ai pas essayé (j'ai un iPod Touch 2G).

Quant à l'affichage des pochettes, avec l'affichage en mode de liste d'albums, quand il n'y a qu'un morceau, il n'y a pas de pochette.


----------



## Sentinelle (2 Septembre 2010)

Peut-être un bug, et donc une MIJ qui règlera le problème.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (2 Septembre 2010)

C'est nul ping, lastfm est bien mieux...


----------



## manustyle (2 Septembre 2010)

Les réglages des colonnes à été remis à zéro, merci iTunes 10 !


----------



## Macadomia (2 Septembre 2010)

Personnellement, j'ai installé iTunes 10 ce matin et je suis agréablement surpris par la vélocité du logiciel, tant au niveau du lancement dans le dock (Mac Mini C2D, 2 GHz) qu'au niveau de la synchro avec mon iPhone et mon iPad. Reste à remplacer l'icône que je trouve vraiment hideuse...

Par contre, je m'aperçois d'un bug (était-il présent dans les précédentes versions, j'ai jamais fait gaffe) : j'ai décidé depuis peu de ne plus synchroniser mes podcasts via iTunes, mais de les télécharger directement depuis l'iPhone (iOS 4.0.2) ou l'iPad. Or, si ça ne change rien sur l'iPad, sur l'iPhone, tous les podcasts sont systématiquement supprimés à chaque synchro pour être rapatriés dans iTunes... Je précise que je n'ai pas "jailbreaké" l'iPhone.

Quelqu'un a le même problème ? Est-ce lié à la nouvelle mouture d'iTunes ou à iOS 4 ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## choumou (2 Septembre 2010)

@iDuck
 Présentation&#8212;>toujours afficher les illustrations  et tu aura les pochettes pour les titres seul.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2010)

choumou a dit:


> @iDuck
> Présentation>toujours afficher les illustrations  et tu aura les pochettes pour les titres seul.



Vu entre temps dans les commentaires de cet article. 

Cela dit, perso, ça m'intéresse moins car je n'utilise que le mode Coverflow. Mais c'est bon à savoir quand même.


----------



## choumou (2 Septembre 2010)

Moi aussi j'utilise le mode Coverflow mais je trouve bien qu'il y est du choix pour tout le monde.


----------



## wath68 (2 Septembre 2010)

Pareil, je trouve qu'iTunes est beaucoup plus réactif. Le lancement se fait pfiou.

Le réglage des colonnes n'a pas du tout changé, ni remis à zéro.
Je trouve l'interface vraiment magnifique, simple, classe.

Nouveauté que j'adore : les boutons verticaux.
Quelle idée de génie. On gagne de la place en éliminant un espace qui faisait toute la longueur de la fenêtre pour juste trois petits boutons et le nom de l'appli.

Vivement que cela soit généralisé.

Pour un album de moins de 5 morceaux, les pochettes ne s'affichent plus en mode Liste d'albums.
Je ne crois pas que cela soit un bug. Il me semble que cela a été expliqué hier ... une histoire de gain de place je crois.
Edit : ben voilà, c'est rêglé, Choumou a trouvé l'astuce.


----------



## Macadomia (2 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Nouveauté que j'adore : les boutons verticaux.
> Quelle idée de génie. On gagne de la place en éliminant un espace qui faisait toute la longueur de la fenêtre pour juste trois petits boutons et le nom de l'appli.


Puis au moins, ça ressemble vraiment à un feu tricolore maintenant


----------



## wath68 (2 Septembre 2010)

Pas avec l'apparence Graphite





Je viens de découvrir un truc (mais à tout les coups ça existait déjà avant)
Plus besoin de Bowtie.




Il suffit juste de cliquer sur l'illustration "À l'écoute".


----------



## shinove (2 Septembre 2010)

Vous pensez que Ping sera mise a jour pour s'exprimer très rapidement ? Je trouve que c juste un profil pour regrouper tout ce qu'on fait sur l'iTunes store.


----------



## Pouasson (2 Septembre 2010)

Ça existait avant... :love:

Sinon, fan du design.


----------



## wath68 (2 Septembre 2010)

Je m'en doutais un peu. Ça m'aurait étonné lol.

je n'avais juste pas remarqué les boutons de contrôle.


----------



## shinove (2 Septembre 2010)

J'ai un bug dans Ping, je ne peux pas voir supprimer des trucs sur mon profil, et voir ceux que je suive. Les artistes que je suis ont tjrs le bouton "Suivre" et quand je clique dessus, ça me marque que je le suis déjà.


----------



## vthomann2233 (2 Septembre 2010)

Bien le bonjour !!

Alors moi j'ai un probleme d'un tout autre genre, Itunes ne se lance tout simplement plus !!!
J'ai fait la MAJ via Mise a jours de logiciels, bien comme il faut...
Mon mac est un IMAC I7 quad core 1ere generation...

J'ai fait la MAJ sur le Macbook Alu de ma copine, et tout baigne..
J'ai passé un coup de Onyx, rien a faire...

D'ou ma question : Je fais quoi maintenant ???


Merci par avance


----------



## Kerala (2 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
je sais que l'offre Ping est toute récente, mais est-ce que quelqu'un sait si l'on peut suivre n'importe quel artiste présent dans iTunes ?
Car j'ai fait des recherches sur trois artistes que j'écoute (Beirut, Sigur Ros, Laibach) et il ne trouve rien résultat aucun résultat justement. Par contre dès que je tape le nom d'artiste merdique du genre Lady Gaga il trouve tout de suite.


----------



## fabricepsb (2 Septembre 2010)

> Bien le bonjour !!
> 
> Alors moi j'ai un probleme d'un tout autre genre, Itunes ne se lance tout simplement plus !!!
> J'ai fait la MAJ via Mise a jours de logiciels, bien comme il faut...
> ...


télécharge itunes sur le site d'Apple et réinstalle le
répare aussi  les autorisations avec utilitaire de disque


----------



## vthomann2233 (2 Septembre 2010)

fabricepsb a dit:


> télécharge itunes sur le site d'Apple et réinstalle le
> répare aussi  les autorisations avec utilitaire de disque




Nop pas mieux....
Merci quand meme 

Je suis le seul dans ce cas ???


----------



## Sentinelle (2 Septembre 2010)

Installé, et il tourne impeccable.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2010)

Première synchro faite avec mon iPod Touch 2G : aucun problème.

Par contre, il y a du changement dans la présentation de la fenêtre de synchro, pour les onglets et les applications (dans l'onglet "Applications" elles sont séparées en 2 catégories : celles qui sont pour iPod, iPhone et iPad et celles qui ne sont que pour iPod et iPhone).


----------



## shinove (2 Septembre 2010)

J'ai jamais vu une importation de CD aussi rapide allant jusqu'à 24,1x. Vraiment une amélioration que j'ai jamais vu, une accélération dans la synchronisation et l'importation de CD.


----------



## r e m y (2 Septembre 2010)

Sur la page décrivant AirPlay (successeur d'AirTunes)
http://www.apple.com/fr/itunes/airplay/

a aucun moment il n'est indiqué que cette nouvelle "technologie" de diffusion est compatible avec les bornes Airport Express....
Rassurez-moi, ça fonctionne toujours???


----------



## Gallagher (2 Septembre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Sur la page décrivant AirPlay (successeur d'AirTunes)
> http://www.apple.com/fr/itunes/airplay/
> 
> a aucun moment il n'est indiqué que cette nouvelle "technologie" de diffusion est compatible avec les bornes Airport Express....
> Rassurez-moi, ça fonctionne toujours???


Même question inquiétante... iTunes sans airtunes pour moi ça ne sert plus à grand chose. Est ce que les bornes airport express fonctionnent toujours???


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Septembre 2010)

C'est ici pour vomir ? :sick:

Que c'est moche tout ce gris. Et d'un sinistre... 

Et surtout que c'est idiot.

Plus de différenciation des icônes (les mal-voyants apprécieront...). Les préférences d'iTunes...

A imprimer en plusieurs centaines d'exemplaires et à faire avaler (au sens propre) aux ingénieurs d'iTunes.

On avait l'habitude des libertés prisent par l'affreux mange fric, mais là c'est trop. 

Il y a-t-il un médecin psychiatre à Cupertino ?

Au fait, plus de bouton pour graver ; rendez-vous dans la barre de menu. Cela devient vraiment une fonction accessoire.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Plus de différenciation des icônes (les mal-voyants apprécieront...). Les préférences d'iTunes...



Les daltoniens vont adorer. 



Moonwalker a dit:


> Au fait, plus de bouton pour graver ; rendez-vous dans la barre de menu. Cela devient vraiment une fonction accessoire.



Il reste le clic droit sur la liste de lecture.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Septembre 2010)

J'ai la nostalgie du bouton "nucléaire".


----------



## r e m y (2 Septembre 2010)

Le CD a disparu de l'icone, le bouton de gravure de l'interface.... je pense que la prochaine étape sera la suppression du lecteur/graveur des Macs


----------



## gel_hydroalcoolique (2 Septembre 2010)

Mouais...

Graphiquement j'aime pas. Icône hideuse, on dirait qu'elle est faire pour un tel Nokia bas de gamme (mais c'est subjectif) et le "tout-gris"... pfff c'est euh... triste (Je ne suis pas un grand marrant, mais interface extérieure grise, unibody gris... mais là c'est le pompon avec les icônes intérieures grises). Payez lui le costume de "Bozo le clown" à SJ pour ses keynote.

Rapidité : oui c'est vrai mais je ne peux quantifier.

Ping ? j'ai bien peur que cela fasse pssscccchtttt style Buzz

Bref pour un 10 (ou X) je m'attendais à une révolution. NADA.

Cela aurait juste du s'estampiller 9.5 !!!

Intégration de LALA ? Pareil NADA, le service est arrêté depuis début juin, qu'est-ce qu'il glande 

COCOA 64 bits ? ok je sors 

Lol j'imagine trop une keynote NADA ^^

Avec NADA, pas de bug en plus, pas d'Antennagate, pas d'écran qui ont la jaunisse. NADA is just for YOU.


----------



## Madalvée (2 Septembre 2010)

Je confirme qu'ils ont débauché le graphiste de la Pravda pour l'interface. Le nouveau mode s'affichera permet enfin de concilier explorateur et pochette. Par contre, je ne sais pas ce qu'ils ont enlevé pour que le paquet fasse 20 mo de moins.


----------



## Gallagher (2 Septembre 2010)

Gallagher a dit:


> Même question inquiétante... iTunes sans airtunes pour moi ça ne sert plus à grand chose. Est ce que les bornes airport express fonctionnent toujours???


Bon je réponds à ma propre question après m'être lancé...
Airtunes fonctionne toujours avec ma borne airport express.

Pour le reste je ne vois pas trop la différence avec iTunes 9... bien que tout cela manque cruellement de couleurs.

Il faut dire que depuis la version 2 sous mac OS9 j'utilise la présentation par liste avec les chansons en ordre alphabétique. Cover Flow et tout le bordel qui va avec sont très jolis mais pas pratiques pour un sou, je ne m'y suis jamais fait.:hein:

Cela dit, au fur et à mesure des années et des versions, iTunes devient vraiment une usine à gaz.
Avec 2 iPod, un iphone et un iPad je ne serais pas contre un outil de synchronisation un peu plus clair parce que jongler entre les appareils, les listes de lectures, les vidéos, les photos, les films, les séries tv, les applications et maintenant les livres, devient de plus en plus périlleux.
Et je ne parle même pas des docs iWork et autre pdf depuis l'iPad...

iTunes était (et est toujours) le meilleur juke box du monde... mais s'il pouvait le rester et ne pas imploser ça me rendrait encore plus heureux.

Ah oui... le logo est immonde!!!!


----------



## geneosis (2 Septembre 2010)

Mouais bof, quelques retouches esthétiques qui ne me gènent pas (plus), Ping je m'en tape. C'est vrai que l'appli est plus fluide et réactive sinon...
Je m'attendais à un iTunes X de la mort avec un ravalement de façade complet, une interface à mourir, des effet Core Animation en veux tu en voilà, effets de transparence, un truc à vouloir lécher son écran, etc... Depuis la version 8 ils ne font que rajouter le support pour des nouveaux appareils (genre iPad), et des retouches esthétiques de l'interface. J'espère que si l'attente est aussi longue c'est qu'ils nous réservent un version 11 du tonnerre.

Et puis tout à l'heure je vais dans le moniteur d'activité et je regarde le process iTunes10 et devinez quoi? Il est même pas en 64 bits... Incroyable, qu'est ce qu'ils branlent à la division iTunes? Snow Leopard est sorti depuis 2 ans...


----------



## superbeaugosse (2 Septembre 2010)

Beurk, où sont passées les couleurs ? Ca fait mal au yeux ce gris beaucoup trop blanc ! Il aurait pu laisser ça au choix dans les préférences. Et ce logo est kitch je trouve. Ok ça se lance plus vite mais je préférais le skin de la version 9. La barre de volume semble énorme maintenant. Et le pire c'est que si on a passé à la version 10 on ne peut pas faire un downgrade (réinstaller la 9)... Super, merci Apple, si c'est pour faire des mises à jour comme ça, on s'en passera


----------



## Php21 (2 Septembre 2010)

Avec tout ce que je viens de lire je vais rester en 9.2.1 encore qlq temps.
Merci pour vos commentaires.

Php


----------



## choumou (2 Septembre 2010)

Ben pour moi tant pis pour l'interface je préfère qu'il soit plus véloce.


----------



## getanorth (2 Septembre 2010)

Bienvenue dans iTunes 10! au programme : des couleurs gaies, tendances et design, qui vous feront oublier les mauvais jours de pluie!  ainsi que le tout nouveau facebook musical garanti SANS AUCUN BUG ET TOUT AUSSI JOLI VISUELLEMENT, j'ai nommé Ping!

non sérieusement si Steve s'ennuie dans son bureau, qu'il bosse sur une marque de vêtements (ça ferait fureur!), mais pas sur un tel update tout moche de notre itunes adoré  (ou alors au moins sur un réseau social moins buggé!)

edit : ah oui, j'ai oublié le logo.. fascinante retouche.


----------



## wath68 (2 Septembre 2010)

Pour les grincheux :
http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16805795
http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16805800
http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16805797


----------



## choumou (2 Septembre 2010)

sympa ta trouvaille wath68.
Je sais pas vous mais dans spotlight j'ai toujours l'ancienne icone, pourquoi???


----------



## wichowe (3 Septembre 2010)

Je suis passé à la version 10 aussi, j´avoue que je suis un peu déçu par le peu de changement.

Juste une petite question il est possible de supprimer la première colonne (Album, nouvelle depuis Itunes 10)? J´ai cherché un peu mais je n´ai pas trouvé.


----------



## choumou (3 Septembre 2010)

J'ai pas trouver non plus, mais pourquoi ne pas se mettre en vue par liste dans ce cas là?


----------



## wath68 (3 Septembre 2010)

Tu parles de quelle colonne ?
Album par artiste.

Si c'est elle, menu Présentation / Par liste.


----------



## wichowe (3 Septembre 2010)

Ha autant pour moi je croyais que ça avait gardé mes préférences ... 

Heureusement c´est bientôt le WE


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2010)

Quelqu'un sait comment supprimer Ping de la barre latérale ?


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Septembre 2010)

Haarht a dit:


> Quelqu'un sait comment supprimer Ping de la barre latérale ?



Tu fais un gros pong dans la face à Steve Jobs... 

Désolé, je suis un peu colère.


----------



## itako (3 Septembre 2010)

Design sympa, logo affreux.

Je note une très bonne amélioration de la fluidité du logiciel.
Par contre disparition de la barre de recherche d'application lorsque l'on va sur son iphone
 : (


----------



## Zierbh (3 Septembre 2010)

Je suis également passé à la version 10, hé bien c'est tout triste 

Après quelques tests, je m'aperçoit que les pochettes d'albums ne sont pas synchronisé avec mon Ipod :mouais: J'ai essayé plusieurs fois et toujours le même problème, pas moyen d'avoir les pochettes sur mon ipod  (c'est la version 5G je précise) 

Je suis le seul dans ce cas ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Septembre 2010)

Haarht a dit:


> Quelqu'un sait comment supprimer Ping de la barre latérale ?


MacFixIt propose de faire disparaître l'icône Ping en désactivant l'iTunesStore dans les Préférences > Contrôle parental,
en précisant que, bien sûr, les achats deviendront alors impossibles.  


J'ai lu ailleurs qu'on pouvait désactiver Ping dans _Votre Compte_ : je ne suis pas encore allé vérifier (je n'ai pas encore fait la mise à jour).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h21 ----------

Et sur macosxHints, un recette est donnée pour rétablir le fonctionnement des actions Automator dans iTunes 10,
si l'on ne veut ni attendre le prochain correctif d'Apple, ni revenir à iTunes 9.


----------



## r e m y (3 Septembre 2010)

Zierbh a dit:


> Je suis également passé à la version 10, hé bien c'est tout triste
> 
> Après quelques tests, je m'aperçoit que les pochettes d'albums ne sont pas synchronisé avec mon Ipod :mouais: J'ai essayé plusieurs fois et toujours le même problème, pas moyen d'avoir les pochettes sur mon ipod  (c'est la version 5G je précise)
> 
> Je suis le seul dans ce cas ?



non, les pochettes sur l'iPOD ça faisait trop fun! Steve a décidé de ne plus les synchroniser :rateau:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Septembre 2010)

Un autre article intéressant, cette fois sur Macworld, à propos de la confidentialité dans Ping :

- Ping est désactivé par défaut = il faut cliquer sur son icône pour le lancer 

- modifier le nom que nous propose Ping aboutit à modifier notre nom dans notre compte iTunes Store = :rateau: pour ceux qui utilisent leur nom de famille au lieu d'un sobriquet

- si on accepte d'être suivi, on accepte que les autres puissent accéder à notre adresse mail = y compris les spammers 

- une bonne nouvelle, quand même : Ping ne peut (actuellement) être utilisé que par iTunes, et par aucune autre application. On a eu chaud !


----------



## r e m y (3 Septembre 2010)

Je viens de noter un truc bien moche dans la nouvelle interface

Quand on fait un clic droit sur (au choix) films, iTunesStore, Genius et qu'on choisit "ouvrir dans une autre fenêtre", la nouvelle fenêtre s'affiche avec les feu tricolore verticaux MAIS avec une barre de titre. Du coup le feu tricolore se retrouve placé de façon tout à fait inesthétique






D'autre part il y a des tas d'incohérence d'interface.... les fenêtres comme Egaliseur par exemple restant bien colorée et avec feu tricolore horizontal.


----------



## Pouasson (4 Septembre 2010)

itako a dit:


> Design sympa, *logo affreux*.



Mais non. :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (4 Septembre 2010)

Pareil avec iTunes 10



WebOliver a dit:


> Voici un comportement ennuyeux de ce nouvel iTunes 9.
> 
> Les podcasts en train d'être téléchargés sont désormais temporairement situés dans un dossier Downloads -> Podcasts. Or, il m'arrive fréquemment d'interrompre le téléchargement d'un podcast car je sais après avoir lu son intitulé qu'il ne va pas m'intéresser.
> 
> ...


----------



## xander51 (4 Septembre 2010)

bonjour a tous, une petite question:

depuis le passage du 9 au 10, lorsque je clique sur un album, au lieu d'avoir la pochette en grand, elle est en petite avec a sa droite le nom de l'artiste de marqué et en dessous le titre de l'album.

il n'y a pas un moyen de virer tous ça pour laisser juste la place de la pochette et l'avoir ainsi en grand ??


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Septembre 2010)

Automator et iTunes 10 : la solution



> La cause est aussi stupide que la solution est simple : pour le système, qui ne compte pas mais liste de manière alphabétique, "10.0" est plus petit que "9.0", et Automator refuse donc de fonctionner.



A quoi ça tient.


----------



## wath68 (4 Septembre 2010)

xander51 a dit:


> bonjour a tous, une petite question:
> 
> depuis le passage du 9 au 10, lorsque je clique sur un album, au lieu d'avoir la pochette en grand, elle est en petite avec a sa droite le nom de l'artiste de marqué et en dessous le titre de l'album.
> 
> il n'y a pas un moyen de virer tous ça pour laisser juste la place de la pochette et l'avoir ainsi en grand ??


Bizarre.
Chez moi tout est bien à droite


----------



## xander51 (4 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Bizarre.
> Chez moi tout est bien à droite



oui mais ce que je voulais dire c'est que sur itunes 9, a coté de la pochette du cd il n'y avait rien d'inscrit (ici on voit marqué jagged little pig, et alanis morissette).
Moi je voudrais qu'il n'y ait rien d'inscrit et que l'on voit juste la pochette


----------



## choumou (4 Septembre 2010)

A mon avis tu peut pas changer ça, c'est la nouvelle vue.


----------



## xander51 (4 Septembre 2010)

ah ok, merci de ta réponse, je rejoins votre idée sur la déception de ce nouvel itunes alors lol


----------



## wath68 (4 Septembre 2010)

Ben moi je trouve cela beaucoup plus pratique.
Ça permet de supprimer les colonnes Artistes et Album.
De plus, tu as le choix entre trois tailles de pochettes.

Satisfait à 100% de ce nouvel iTunes.
Vive le changement.


----------



## r e m y (4 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Ben moi je trouve cela beaucoup plus pratique.
> Ça permet de supprimer les colonnes Artistes et Album.
> De plus, tu as le choix entre trois tailles de pochettes.
> 
> ...



As-tu remarqué qu'iTunes 10 ne permet plus de créer des sonneries iPhone?


----------



## wath68 (4 Septembre 2010)

Non, ... en même temps je n'ai pas d'iPhone.

Ceci explique cela.


Edit : J'allais dire aussi que concernant Ping, le service venait juste d'être lancé et qu'il fallait voir son évolution.

Edit 2 : Hier, les artistes à suivre étaient au nombre de 14 (Lady GaGa, Katy Perry,  ... bref)
A l'instant je remarque que c'est passé à 27.
Nine Inch Nails, Soundgarden, Pearl Jam, ...miam


----------



## Oscar (5 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir,
Je viens de faire la mise à jour d'iTunes (en même temps que d'autres proposées par Apple pour l'iMac 27") et je n'arrive plus à lancer iTunes. Le système m'indique le message suivant "Cette copie est endommagée ou n'est pas correctement installée. Veuillez réinstaller iTunes." Quid de ma bibliothèque (pas de sauvegarde récente) et quid de la synchro avec l'iPhone ? Dois-je tout recommencer ?
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2010)

Cette mise à jour que je n'attendais pas vraiment me déçoit beaucoup.
L'interface est moche, triste et fait ressembler iTunes à un freeware mal fagoté.
Mais ce qui me gêne par-dessus tout, c'est que la présentation par liste d'albums a complètement cochonné la colonne d'illustration. Même en grande taille, les illustrations sont beaucoup trop petites à mon goût et surtout je me demande bien pourquoi avoir placé le nom de l'artiste et de l'album à droite au lieu de le mettre logiquement en-dessous comme c'était le cas avant. Maintenant on se retrouve avec une colonne moche et trop large pour l'illustration si on veut avoir le nom de l'artiste/album non tronqué alors qu'elle affiche une vignette ridiculement petite et un grand vide particulièrement inesthétique en-dessous. 

Je sais qu'iTunes et iPhoto sont souvent des laboratoires d'idées pour Mac OS, je croise les doigts pour qu'Apple n'uniformise pas ses interfaces comme celle-ci.


----------



## Baracca (5 Septembre 2010)

Installer iTunes 10 avec succès.
Il est vrai qu'il parait un peu plus austère que l'ancienne version (icones gris,etc...) , mais bon ont s'y fera surement et qui sait une mise a jour viendra pour choisir (comme par exemple fond noir ou blanc) 

Mais on oubliera surement vite   , ce qui est flagrant et qui prend le dessus sur le reste c'est qu'il est beaucoup plus rapide a l'affichage


----------



## corrs78 (5 Septembre 2010)

l'ancienne (jolie) icone vient de réapparaître chez moi ?!! curieux non ?!


----------



## wath68 (5 Septembre 2010)

oui ...


----------



## GSDI (5 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens de faire la MAJ d'iTunes.
iTunes 10 ne reconnait plus mon AirPort Express connecté à mes enceinte. Bigre !
Y a t-il une solution ?
Merci pour vos lumières.


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2010)

Réinitialiser la borne Airport Express peut-être..... chez moi aucun souci de ce côté là.

et/ou dans les préférences d'iTunes vérifier que la case "Rechercher les hauts-parleurs distants" est bien toujours cochée (et même si elle l'est, la décocher, fermer les préférences, puis y retourner pour la recocher)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Septembre 2010)

GSDI a dit:


> iTunes 10 ne reconnait plus mon AirPort Express connecté à mes enceinte.


Apparemment, il suffit souvent de déconnecter et débrancher le Mac et la ou les Express 5 à 10 minutes, 
puis de rebrancher et reconnecter.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h30 ----------




wath68 a dit:


> De plus, tu as le choix entre trois tailles de pochettes.


Où trouves-tu ce choix ?


----------



## metjo (6 Septembre 2010)

Baracca a dit:


> Installer iTunes 10 avec succès.
> Il est vrai qu'il parait un peu plus austère que l'ancienne version (icones gris,etc...) , mais bon ont s'y fera surement et qui sait une mise a jour viendra pour choisir (comme par exemple fond noir ou blanc)
> 
> Mais on oubliera surement vite   , ce qui est flagrant et qui prend le dessus sur le reste c'est qu'il est beaucoup plus rapide a l'affichage



Peut-être mais lécoute dun extrait dun disque provoque linterruption et  lapparition du message suivant  toutes les 4 à 5 secondes:
"nouvelle mise en mémoire tampon en cours"
pour le moins agaçant


----------



## wath68 (6 Septembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Où trouves-tu ce choix ?


En cliquant sur l'intitulé de la colonne "Albums par artiste"









metjo a dit:


> Peut-être mais l&#8217;écoute d&#8217;un extrait d&#8217;un disque provoque l&#8217;interruption et  l&#8217;apparition du &#8220;message suivant &#8220; toutes les 4 à 5 secondes:
> "nouvelle mise en mémoire tampon en cours"
> pour le moins agaçant


Dans l'iTunes Store ?
Jamais vu ce message.


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2010)

metjo a dit:


> Peut-être mais lécoute dun extrait dun disque provoque linterruption et  lapparition du message suivant  toutes les 4 à 5 secondes:
> "nouvelle mise en mémoire tampon en cours"
> pour le moins agaçant



generalement c'est dû à un problème de connexion internet avec un débit trop faible (soit de ton côté, soit du côté des serveurs Apple)


----------



## choumou (6 Septembre 2010)

Peut-être en regardant du côté des préférences d'iTunes dans l'onglet Avancé et régler la mémoire tampon à ça convenance règlera le problème, mais je ne suis pas sûr de ce que je dis.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> En cliquant sur l'intitulé de la colonne "Albums par artiste"


Merci ! 
Le menu apparaît effectivement en cliquant sur l'en-tête de la colonne "Album" en mode Liste d'albums, quel que soit le rangement choisi pour les albums.


----------



## wath68 (6 Septembre 2010)

"_En-tête_" !!!! Voilà le mot que je cherchais.

_Intitulé_  n'importe quoi.


Petite question : est-ce que sur la version précédente, on pouvait aussi supprimer la colonne Genres du navigateur et ne garder que par exemple Artiste et Album ?


----------



## sphillips (6 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je m'excuse d'avance pour ma question, mais je n'ai pas vraiment envie de lire une centaine de post 

Voici donc ma question : est-il possible d'enlever l'affichage pleine fenêtre des podcasts pour avoir celle d'origine comme sur iTunes 9 ?? Parce que du coup tout est pixellisé et super moche !

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## r e m y (7 Septembre 2010)

sphillips a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je m'excuse d'avance pour ma question, mais je n'ai pas vraiment envie de lire une centaine de post
> 
> ...



Tu veux dire que les podcasts video s'affichent désormais en plein écran systématiquement?
J'avais pas remarqué... je vais en retélécharger un pour voir


----------



## ivanlefou (7 Septembre 2010)

bonjour,

juste une confirmation, itunes 10 ne fonctionne pas avec Mac os 10.4?
mais avec Windows XP!

merci.


----------



## miaou (7 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Petite question : est-ce que sur la version précédente, on pouvait aussi supprimer la colonne Genres du navigateur et ne garder que par exemple Artiste et Album ?


oui on pouvais le faire , c'était dans les preference il y avait qq part une case "afficher le navigateur par genre" ou quelque chose comme ça


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Septembre 2010)

sphillips a dit:


> est-il possible d'enlever l'affichage pleine fenêtre des podcasts pour avoir celle d'origine comme sur iTunes 9 ?


Tu as le menu Présentation : Taille de la vidéo (parfois grisé, selon les Préférences) et Mode mini-lecteur.

Et tu as les Préférences d'iTunes 10 : Visionner / Lire, Dans une fenêtre séparée / Dans la fenêtre iTunes / Plein écran.


----------



## ivanlefou (7 Septembre 2010)

ivanlefou a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> juste une confirmation, itunes 10 ne fonctionne pas avec Mac os 10.4?
> mais avec Windows XP!
> ...



bonsoir,

en fait c'est plutôt une question!

car j'utilise les 2 systèmes, xp au travail et tiger chez moi.
le problème est que je synchronise mon iphone 3g sur les 2 systèmes.
donc je voulais savoir si je passe à itunes 10 sur le pc, est il toujours possible de synchroniser mon iphone avec itunes 10 sur le pc et itunes 9 sur le mac?

merci


----------



## Tuncurry (8 Septembre 2010)

netgui a dit:


> Des pertes de données à déplorer ?
> L'appli est-elle plus lente ?
> Quid du jailbreak ?
> Franchement, j'hésite à sauter le pas :-( Et vous ?



Pour ma part, mon répertoire stocké sur NAS en bibliothèque partagée n'apparait plus.
Je vois bien le nom de ma bibliothèque mais celle ci est vide, et le reste même après une indexation... Qui a une idée de solution ? Le reste semble fonctionner chez moi...

Thks


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Septembre 2010)

Mauvaise nouvelle pour toi chez macbidouille. 


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h59 ----------

Une autre drôle de nouvelle sur macworld : 

avec iTunes 10.0, on a parfois beaucoup de mal à importer un CD,
mais on peut lire la musique de tout iPod-iPhone-iPad même non apparié. :mouais:


----------



## macmoadeeb (9 Septembre 2010)

Sur la page Apple de téléchargement, il est bien indiqué que pour iTunes 10, il faut un G5, G4 ou un G3; et minimum 10.4.11.

Après téléchargement, il me dit qu'il faut minimum 10.5 !!??

Quelqu'un a déjà eu le même problème, ou bien je suis seul dans le ca(ca)s ?

Ou alors il n'a plus que moi qui ai Tiger ?

En fait mon problème initial est que, en voulant mettre mon iPod touch (1ère génération ) à jour ( iOs 3.xx ), il me dit que je dois posséder iTunes 10 !

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Septembre 2010)

macmoadeeb a dit:


> Sur la page Apple de téléchargement, il est bien indiqué que pour iTunes 10, il faut un G5, G4 ou un G3; et minimum 10.4.11.


La page d'Apple ne parle ni de G3 ni de 10.4, mais d'au minimum d'un G4 et de 10.5. 

(_clique sur les mots écrits en gras et en orange_  )

= tu vas devoir aller sur le forum dédié à l'iPod Touch.


----------



## r e m y (9 Septembre 2010)

Ton iPOD Touch se synchronise parfaitement avec une version d'iTunes inférieure à iTunes 10! (je suis toujours avec iTunes 9.2.1 avec le même iPOD)

D'autre part, ces vieux iPOD Touch ne peuvent pas dépasser iOS 3.1.3... il n'y a peut-être pas besoin de le mettre à jour si il est déjà avec cette version


----------



## ivanlefou (9 Septembre 2010)

macmoadeeb a dit:


> Sur la page Apple de téléchargement, il est bien indiqué que pour iTunes 10, il faut un G5, G4 ou un G3; et minimum 10.4.11.
> 
> Après téléchargement, il me dit qu'il faut minimum 10.5 !!??
> 
> ...



je confirme j'ai eu la même surprise!

sur cette page


----------



## macmoadeeb (9 Septembre 2010)

Merci FrançoisMacG !

La page que tu m'indiques demande bien 10.5

Mais lorsqu'on veut télécharger iTunes on arrive sur une page qui ne dit pas la même chose ( voir "ivanlefou" )

Donc une des deux pages contient des erreurs. Et, à mon avis c'est la page que j'ai consulté qui contient des erreurs. Dommage pour moi.

Comme je l'ai expliqué sur mon précédent post, iTunes ne m'intéresse pas plus que ça, c'était surtout pour iOs3.xx ( je suis en version 2.xx ). Car actuellement la plupart des Apps demande iOs 3.xx


----------



## r e m y (10 Septembre 2010)

Mais j'avais passé mon iPOD Touch de iOS2 vers iOS3 avec une version d'iTunes bien inférieure à la version 10!
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu ne peux pas faire cette mise à jour...


----------



## r e m y (19 Septembre 2010)

Tiens je viens de noter un bug sur iTunes 10.

Quand une chanson est lue avec cmd- ->  on passe à la chanson suivante. 

Ce raccourci clavier ne fonctionne plus si on affiche les pochettes de disque en plein écran (mode cover flow actvé, puis cmd-F). Dans ce mode plein écran, c'est alt -> qu'il faut faire pour passer au suivant...



Tiens un autre bug....
Si la bibliothèque est affichée en ayant choisi le mode CoverFlow et que dans les préférences Avancées d'iTunes la case "afficher les animations en plein écran" est cochée, si on active les animations, celles-ci s'affichent en tout petit en bas à gauche de l'écran...
(on peut contourner le bug en décochant la case des preferences évoquées, puis on lances les animations en mode fenêtré et avec cmd-F on passe en plain écran)

Allez encore un....

Quand les animations sont en plein ecran, elles n'empêchent plus l'économiseur d'écran de s"activer au bout du temps programmé.... alors qu'avec les evrsion précédentes d'iTunes, les animations iTunes une fois en plein écran restaient prioritaires sur l'économisuer d'acran et la mise en veille


----------



## WebOliver (20 Septembre 2010)

Personne ne l'a encore relevé, mais la flèche qui permet de retourner à la page d'un podcast sur l'iTunes Store, depuis le répertoire dans iTunes, a disparu.

D'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur les forums d'Apple c'est un bug.


----------



## r e m y (25 Septembre 2010)

Une mise à jour 10.0.1 est disponible.

Je ne sais pas quels bugs sont corrigés...

[Edité]
A priori, le seul bug que je voies corrigé est celui qui affichait l'animation en tout petit en bas à droite si on la lançait directement en plein écran alors que Coverflow était activé pour affiché la bibliothèque)

Tous les autres bugs sont toujours là (ça explique la numérotation 10.0.1 de la mise à jour..... attendons la 10.1!)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Septembre 2010)

La barre Genius a disparu au profit de la barre Ping dans la version 10.0.1 

= on peut désactiver la barre Ping (avec l'ancien raccourci de Genius Cmd-Maj-G),
mais on ne peut réactiver les flèches Genius vers le Store : on ne peut plus que suivre la dernière mode, et ses artistes vivants référenciés sur Ping

Seule solution donnée sur les Apple Discussions : revenir en 10.0.0.


----------



## wath68 (27 Septembre 2010)

Je viens de tomber sur ça : Change Hidden iTunes Preferences v2.3
Pour enlever les boutons Ping, remettre les flèches pointant vers le store, etc...


> This application will allow you to invoke hidden iTunes preferences:
> 
> Show &#8220;Library&#8221; playlist
> Changing view setting is global
> ...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Septembre 2010)

Et juste cacher les boutons Ping se fait avec la commande 
	
	



```
defaults write com.apple.itunes hide-ping-dropdown -bool YES
```


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Septembre 2010)

Petite nouveauté apparue avec 10.0.0 = l'apparition de multiples _com.apple.iTunes.plist.X12Y3Z_  de 0 ko dans les Préférences de mon Compte,

dont les Apple Discussions n'ont pas encore donné la signification.


Mais rien dans le _com.apple.iTunes.plist_ qui permette de rétablir d'une coche la barre Genius.


----------



## wip (28 Septembre 2010)

Je viens d'installer iTunes 10 sur mon MacPro (Leopard) et les raccourcis clavier des touches de fonction (F7 à F9 - prev/PlayPause/Suiv) ne fonctionnent plus... Vous avez ça aussi ?


----------



## choumou (28 Septembre 2010)

Non, moi tout va bien.


----------



## r e m y (28 Septembre 2010)

wip a dit:


> Je viens d'installer iTunes 10 sur mon MacPro (Leopard) et les raccourcis clavier des touches de fonction (F7 à F9 - prev/PlayPause/Suiv) ne fonctionnent plus... Vous avez ça aussi ?



La config du clavier a peut-être changé.... essaie si ça fonctionne en faisant fn-F7, fn-F8, fn-F9


----------



## wip (28 Septembre 2010)

Salut Remy 

Nop, ça marche pas mieux :/



r e m y a dit:


> La config du clavier a peut-être changé.... essaie si ça fonctionne en faisant fn-F7, fn-F8, fn-F9




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h34 ----------

Bon, après un 2ème re-démarrage, tout est rentré dans l'ordre, désolé du dérangement


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Septembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> La barre Genius a disparu au profit de la barre Ping dans la version 10.0.1
> Seule solution donnée sur les Apple Discussions : revenir en 10.0.0.


Les Apple Discussions regorgent de messages virulents et indignés sur ce sujet.

Les liens Genius persistent sur le Store en 10.0 = la fonction n'a pas été abandonnée, seulement l'usage à partir de nos Bibliothèques.


Et j'apprends que les icônes de la barre latérale d'iTunes 10 sont grises seulement parce que fichier_ iTunes.rsrc_ de la version 9 n'a pas été recopié dans la version 10
(et qu'il suffit donc de le récupérer avec Time Machine pour retrouver des icônes colorées).


Alors, Apple est-il simplement négligent ? 
ou est-il en train de tester délibérément nos attentes ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h50 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> Tiens un autre bug....
> Si la bibliothèque est affichée en ayant choisi le mode CoverFlow et que dans les préférences Avancées d'iTunes la case "afficher les animations en plein écran" est cochée, si on active les animations, celles-ci s'affichent en tout petit en bas à gauche de l'écran...
> (on peut contourner le bug en décochant la case des preferences évoquées, puis on lances les animations en mode fenêtré et avec cmd-F on passe en plein écran)


Corrigé et reconnu par Apple, lui. :hein:


----------



## TiteLine (30 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je tombe peut être des nues mais je n'arrive plus à créer des versions AAC avec iTunes 10. J'encode toujours mes CD en Apple Lossless mais je créais mes petites  sonneries à partir d'une deuxième version en AAC. 

En revanche, il est toujours possible de convertir des fichiers AAC en Apple Lossless, ce qui ne rime à rien ... on ne peut pas récupérer une qualité qu'on n'a pas eue au départ.


----------



## r e m y (30 Septembre 2010)

Cilck-droit sur un titre et choisir "créer une version AAC"...






Par congre ça suppose que les réglages d'importation des CD soient sur AAC.
Si ce réglage est sur mp3, le click droit donnera "creér une version mp3"
et si tu as tes réglages d'importation sur Apple Lossless, alors le click droit affichera "créer une version Apple Lossless"


----------



## TiteLine (30 Septembre 2010)

Effectivement, mes réglages sont sur importation de CD en Apple Lossless mais il me semblait qu'avant, je pouvais créer en AAC à partir d'une version lossless mais j'ai peut être rêvé..

Je vérifierai tout ceci quand j'aurai plus de temps.


----------



## PRODIDGE (27 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je suis nouveaux sur mac 
Et je souhaiterais éliminer mes doublons itunes 10,
 j' enregistre en aiff mes cds puis je me crée une playlist ( nouvelle liste de lecture ) des morceaux qui m'intéressent le plus,  puis je la convertie en mp3.

Une fois convertie en mp3 les morceaux convertis rentre dans la bibliothèque et je me 
retrouve donc avec un doublon un en aiff et un en mp3, jus qu'à là normal....

Mais après plusieurs manipulation et avec le temps....je me retrouve avec plusieurs mp3
identiques.
Je souhaite donc nettoyer ma bibliothèque (en gardant mon fichier aiff et un fichier mp3
du même titre, albums,cet.....) et pas me retrouver avec 36000 mp3 identiques ,Je n'en veut qu'un!!!! comment sélectionner tous ces mp3 sans avoir à le faire à la main.

est ce possible et comment faire sans éliminé de ma bibliothèque tous mes mp3.
J'ai essayé quelques scripts mais pour itunes9, pour itunes 10 il m'efface tous mes mp3 de ma bibliothèque
Merçi pour vos réponses.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, et bienvenue sur MacGé,


Il suffit d'afficher sa bibliothèque en mode Liste, avec Présentation du Type (aac acheté, mp3, ), 
puis de cliquer sur _Afficher les doublons_ dans le menu _Fichier_.

Après, on n'élimine que les doubles, en les mettant à la Corbeille, et en conservant la version que l'on souhaite.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Novembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> La barre Genius a disparu au profit de la barre Ping dans la version 10.0.1
> 
> Seule solution donnée sur les Apple Discussions : revenir en 10.0.0.


En ce week-end de Toussaint, la barre Genius a ressuscité dans 10.0.1  : 
Apple a juste bidouillé un peu de HTML dans son serveur, sans faire de mise à jour de l'application,
et il n'y a que deux petits boutons pour rappeler Ping :love:

Pour la retrouver, passez par _Présentation > Afficher la barre latérale de Ping_,
puis par _Store > Actualiser Genius_.


Pour info, la 10.0.2 donne, elle, des problèmes de géolocalisation GPS. :rateau:


----------



## Tam69 (13 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir, je me permet car depuis quelques temps, j'ai comme un bug avec le mini-lecteur ITunes (version 10.1) : lorsque cela fait plusieurs heures que j'écoute de la musique tout en surfant via Firefox, quand je clique avec ma souris, cela m'affiche un menu (genre click droit alors que j'ai une souris Apple sans fil et donc pas de click droit). Cela me le fait sur toutes les applis ouvertes à ce moment-là et la seule solution pour résoudre le problème est de quitter (ou forcer à quitter) ITunes... Ce n'est pas vraiment grave mais ch**** ! Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée de ce qu'il est possible de faire ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Lecompas (21 Décembre 2010)

Pour celles et ceux qui (comme moi) ne se sont toujours pas habitués à cette nouvelle icône, voilà une alternative qui sort du lot de celles qu'on trouvent (trop) facilement avec Gougueule et qui me plaisaient moyen.







Quelqu'un la connaissait déjà?


----------



## Tam69 (21 Décembre 2010)

Tam69 a dit:


> Bonsoir, je me permet car depuis quelques temps, j'ai comme un bug avec le mini-lecteur ITunes (version 10.1) : lorsque cela fait plusieurs heures que j'écoute de la musique tout en surfant via Firefox, quand je clique avec ma souris, cela m'affiche un menu (genre click droit alors que j'ai une souris Apple sans fil et donc pas de click droit). Cela me le fait sur toutes les applis ouvertes à ce moment-là et la seule solution pour résoudre le problème est de quitter (ou forcer à quitter) ITunes... Ce n'est pas vraiment grave mais ch**** ! Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée de ce qu'il est possible de faire ? Merci d'avance.



Je me cite pour indiquer que je suis passée à SL et depuis, plus aucun problème (hormis avec le driver de mon imprimante  )


----------



## Simbouesse (21 Décembre 2010)

Désolé, je pose une question  qui n'a pas de rapport avec ci-dessus mais au cas où...

Je voudrais simplement savoir pourquoi certains films sont ajoutés automatiquement à iTunes et d'autres non...
En effet, j'ai remarqué que les films au format .mp4 sont ajoutés à la section "Films" dans itunes, alors que bon, je préfèrerai que ça soit dans "Vidéo" dans le Finder...
J'peux les enlever à la main évidemment, mais c'est pas l'idéal...

Merci de vos réponses !!

Mac OS 10.6.5
iTunes 10.1.1 (4)


----------



## richard-deux (28 Décembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Et j'apprends que les icônes de la barre latérale d'iTunes 10 sont grises seulement parce que fichier_ iTunes.rsrc_ de la version 9 n'a pas été recopié dans la version 10
> (et qu'il suffit donc de le récupérer avec Time Machine pour retrouver des icônes colorées).



Bonjour
Je pense que tout le monde a vu cette astuce afin de redonner des couleurs à iTunes 10.

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/167201/astuce-redonner-des-couleurs-a-itunes-10




r e m y a dit:


> Tiens je viens de noter un bug sur iTunes 10.
> 
> 
> Allez encore un....
> ...



En revanche, j'aimerai savoir s'il existe un script pour corriger ce bug sur la version 10.1.1?

Merci.


----------



## r e m y (28 Décembre 2010)

richard-deux a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> En revanche, j'aimerai savoir s'il existe un script pour corriger ce bug sur la version 10.1.1?
> 
> Merci.



Si tu parles du fait que l'économiseur d'écran de MacOS X reprend la main sur les animations d'iTunes ou l'affichage CoverFlow.... ce n'est toujours pas corrigé et je ne connais aucun script pour contourner ce bug.

C'est vraiment nul, on ne peux plus laisser iTunes seul avec l'affichage des pochettes (CoverFlow) ou l'affichage des animations ...


----------



## wath68 (28 Décembre 2010)

Peut-être en installant Cafeine, pour empêcher l'écran de veille de se mettre en route.


----------



## richard-deux (29 Décembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Peut-être en installant Cafeine, pour empêcher l'écran de veille de se mettre en route.



Merci, je ne connaissais pas Caffeine. 

Mais j'espère juste que la prochaine mise à jour d'iTunes corrigera ce bug.


----------



## Padawanlady (31 Janvier 2011)

Coucou,
Je n'aime pas du tout iTunes 10, il classe par artiste et non pas album, c'est galère ! en plus il ne reconnait plus aucune illustration lorsqu'on importe un nouveau cd... sniff...


----------



## wath68 (31 Janvier 2011)

Et ... ?

Pourrais-tu être plus précise ?

Si tu cliques sur l'intitulé de la colonne "Albums", tes titres vont être classés par albums.
C'est ça que tu veux ?


----------



## r e m y (1 Février 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Si tu parles du fait que l'économiseur d'écran de MacOS X reprend la main sur les animations d'iTunes ou l'affichage CoverFlow.... ce n'est toujours pas corrigé et je ne connais aucun script pour contourner ce bug.
> 
> C'est vraiment nul, on ne peux plus laisser iTunes seul avec l'affichage des pochettes (CoverFlow) ou l'affichage des animations ...



Version 10.1.21 et ce n'est TOUJOURS pas corrigé 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h34 ----------




Padawanlady a dit:


> Coucou,
> Je n'aime pas du tout iTunes 10, il classe par artiste et non pas album, c'est galère ! en plus il ne reconnait plus aucune illustration lorsqu'on importe un nouveau cd... sniff...



Moi il me classe mes disques par Album par Artiste et par années, c'est à dire que j'ai un classement qui se fait d'abord par Artiste, puis pour un même artiste j'ai ses différents albums classés par année






Mais je pourrais avoir un classement par Artiste, puis pour un même artiste avoir la liste de ses albums classés alphabétiquement






Je pourrais aussi avoir un classement par Album (sans me soucier des noms d'artistes)


----------



## r e m y (3 Mars 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Si tu parles du fait que l'économiseur d'écran de MacOS X reprend la main sur les animations d'iTunes ou l'affichage CoverFlow.... ce n'est toujours pas corrigé et je ne connais aucun script pour contourner ce bug.
> 
> C'est vraiment nul, on ne peux plus laisser iTunes seul avec l'affichage des pochettes (CoverFlow) ou l'affichage des animations ...



C'est partiellement réglé avec iTunes 10.2

Si on affiche les pochettes en mode CoverFlow plein écran, on peut laisser iTunes indéfiniment sans que l'economiseur d'écran ni la mise en veille ne s'activent. 

Par contre, si on a choisi d'aficher les animations d'iTunes (y compris en plein écran), l'économiseur d'écran s'active au bout de temps défini, puis l'écran se met en veille (au bout du temps paramétré dans les pref système)


----------



## richard-deux (4 Mars 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Par contre, si on a choisi d'aficher les animations d'iTunes (y compris en plein écran), l'économiseur d'écran s'active au bout de temps défini, puis l'écran se met en veille (au bout du temps paramétré dans les pref système)



Je viens de refaire le test avec la nouvelle version d'iTunes:
l'économiseur d'écran se lance encore mais depuis il me bloque la souris donc le système.
Je ne peux plus sortir du mode "économiseur d'écran"; je suis obligé de redémarrer l'iMac. :mouais:  

Conclusion: je n'utilise plus les animations.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mars 2011)

Et toujours 



WebOliver a dit:


> Les podcasts en train d'être téléchargés sont désormais temporairement situés dans un dossier Downloads -> Podcasts. Or, il m'arrive fréquemment d'interrompre le téléchargement d'un podcast car je sais après avoir lu son intitulé qu'il ne va pas m'intéresser.
> 
> Ces _podcastus interruptus_ subsistent dans ce dossier Downloads malgré la suppression via la fenêtre principale d'iTunes. Avec le temps cela peut finir par peser un certain poids. Du coup, j'ai créé une application avec Automator me permettant de vider ce dossier manuellement en un seul clic depuis le Finder.



 tout de même assez dingue qu'aucune fonction permettant de vider régulièrement le dossier n'existe. La seule est de le faire à l'arrache.


----------



## r e m y (3 Avril 2011)

Avec la version 10.2.1 il y a toujours des soucis avec les animations.

Non seulement l'économiseur d'écran continue à prendre la main alors que les animations sont en plein écran, mais en plus si on choisit Stix, gelée ou Vibrations, si on les lance directement en plein écran, elles sont figées.
Pour qu'elles fonctionnent, il faut d'abord les lancer en mode fenêtré, puis passer en plein écran.

Décidément, il serait temps de reprendre iTunes from scratch....


----------



## r e m y (19 Avril 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Avec la version 10.2.1 il y a toujours des soucis avec les animations.
> ....



Bon... la version 10.2.2 est disponible

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1103

mais ces bugs persistants avec les animations sont toujours là....

Plus moyen de laisser les animations sans que l'economiseur d'écran, puis la mise en veille de l'écran ne s'active!


----------



## richard-deux (20 Avril 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Bon... la version 10.2.2 est disponible
> 
> http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1103
> 
> ...



Merci pour les infos.  

J'avais (via iTunes) émis un commentaire sur le site d'Apple au cas ou ce bug des animations pouvait être pris en compte pour la nouvelle version. :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (20 Avril 2011)

J'envoie un commentaire (en anglais) à chaque nouvelle version depuis la sortie de la version 10.0...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> J'envoie un commentaire (en anglais) à chaque nouvelle version depuis la sortie de la version 10.0...



Merci de votre constance.

J'ai un peu lâché prise depuis iTunes 10.2 

Lassant ce bug. Je contourne la chose avec un coin actif, mais enfin...


----------



## Antho59 (16 Mai 2011)

Je découvre Itunes et dans le cas de l'achat d'un mac, j'aimerai en faire une plateforme multimédia avec une bibliothèque de documentaires (histoire, nature, etc...) vous avez des bons plans pour pas trop cher?


----------



## ptitduff (17 Mai 2011)

Depuis la MàJ en 10.2.2, la page de iTunes Store est blanche et il m'est impossible de pouvoir lire les chansons avant de les acheter. Est-ce que vous avez ce souci ? 

Cordialement

cyrille


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2011)

ptitduff a dit:


> Depuis la MàJ en 10.2.2, la page de iTunes Store est blanche et il m'est impossible de pouvoir lire les chansons avant de les acheter. Est-ce que vous avez ce souci ?
> 
> Cordialement
> 
> cyrille



Votre profil indique : iMac PPC et Snow Leopard. Ce n'est pas possible.

Veuillez nous indiquer votre configuration exacte.

Rappel : 





> Macintosh Hardware
> - Mac computer with an Intel, PowerPC G5 or G4 processor
> - Intel, PowerPC G5 or 1.0GHz PowerPC G4 or faster processor is required to play Standard Definition video from the iTunes Store
> - 2.0GHz Intel Core 2 Duo or faster processor is required to play HD video, an iTunes LP, or iTunes Extras from the iTunes Store
> ...


----------



## ptitduff (17 Mai 2011)

iMac 21"
Mac OS X version 10.6.7
i3 3,06 GHz
Quicktime 10
Safari 5.0.5


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2011)

Il s'agit donc d'un iMac doté d'un processeur Intel et non pas PPC.

Votre configuration correspond aux exigences de iTunes 10.

Ça ressemble à un problème WebKit ou Javascript.

Utilisez-vous des hacks ou extensions à Safari ?


----------



## ptitduff (17 Mai 2011)

j'ai mis à jour firefox récemment (version 4.0.1)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2011)

ptitduff a dit:


> j'ai mis à jour firefox récemment (version 4.0.1)



A priori pas de rapport direct.

Mais enfin, essayez de remettre Safari comme navigateur pas défaut. Sait-on jamais.


----------



## ptitduff (18 Mai 2011)

Ce soir, tout refonctionne. J'ai viré et remis firefox hier soir visiblement un effet a eu lieu ...


----------



## r e m y (7 Juin 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Bon... la version 10.2.2 est disponible
> 
> http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1103
> 
> ...



version 10.3 installée... et TOUJOURS les mêmes bugs!!!


----------



## richard-deux (8 Juin 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> version 10.3 installée... et TOUJOURS les mêmes bugs!!!



Tu as été plus rapide que moi. 
J'ai fait la mise à jour hier soir et j'ai remarqué que le "bug" (animations) était toujours présent. :mouais: 

Ce matin, il y a une nouvelle version d'iTunes 10.3.1.


----------



## emerox (8 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer la 10.3.1 pour tester le Cloud. Mais je ne remarque aucune modification (les boutons rouge/orange/vert sont d'ailleurs toujours à la verticale).
Ou se trouvent les liens pour utiliser Icloud ?
Le section aide d'Itunes me répond "aucun résultat trouvé" quand je tape "Icloud"

Avez-vous des infos ?

Merci


----------



## r e m y (8 Juin 2011)

richard-deux a dit:


> Tu as été plus rapide que moi.
> J'ai fait la mise à jour hier soir et j'ai remarqué que le "bug" (animations) était toujours présent. :mouais:
> 
> Ce matin, il y a une nouvelle version d'iTunes 10.3.1.


 
mouais, mais à mon avis, ils sont plus occupés à implémenter leur cloud que de s'occuper des fonctions de base (pour l'utilisateur) d'iTunes...


----------



## wath68 (8 Juin 2011)

emerox a dit:


> Ou se trouvent les liens pour utiliser Icloud ?


Sur la page d'accueil de l'ITS, tu as un onglet Achat.
Si tu cliques, tu as accès à toutes les applications et les livres que tu as déjà acheté.
Pour la musique, il faudra attendre encore un peu.


----------



## r e m y (8 Juin 2011)

emerox a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens d'installer la 10.3.1 pour tester le Cloud. Mais je ne remarque aucune modification (les boutons rouge/orange/vert sont d'ailleurs toujours à la verticale).
> Ou se trouvent les liens pour utiliser Icloud ?
> ...


  il semble (mais je ne suis pas aller vérifier) que les différences se trouvent en allant sur l'iTunes Store où on aurait la possibilité de retélécharger ses achats antérieurs (mais en France uniquement les applications et livres pas la musique...)
Au-delà de ça je ne pense pas que la synchro automatique et totale vers tous ses iDevices soit déjà possible 
(moi je m'en fiche car je ne veux surtout pas que TOUT ce que j'ai sur iTunes aille se déverser INTEGRALEMENT et automatiquement sur tous les Macs et iPOD Touch de la famille. Déjà pour des raisons de volume mais aussi parce que je 'nécoute pas la même musique que mes enfants et les applications sur mon iPOD ne sont pas les mêmes que sur l'iPOD de ma fille, bien qu'achetées avec MON compte iTunes Store)


----------



## emerox (8 Juin 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> il semble (mais je ne suis pas aller vérifier) que les différences se trouvent en allant sur l'iTunes Store où on aurait la possibilité de retélécharger ses achats antérieurs (mais en France uniquement les applications et livres pas la musique...)
> Au-delà de ça je ne pense pas que la synchro automatique et totale vers tous ses iDevices soit déjà possible
> (moi je m'en fiche car je ne veux surtout pas que TOUT ce que j'ai sur iTunes aille se déverser INTEGRALEMENT et automatiquement sur tous les Macs et iPOD Touch de la famille. Déjà pour des raisons de volume mais aussi parce que je 'nécoute pas la même musique que mes enfants et les applications sur mon iPOD ne sont pas les mêmes que sur l'iPOD de ma fille, bien qu'achetées avec MON compte iTunes Store)





Effectivement, la section "Achats" du Store propose de re-telecharger les achats antérieurs, uniquement les apps et les livres. Rien sur les musiques.
Usage limité donc pour l'instant. Attendons donc l'automne.

Merci


----------



## r e m y (8 Juin 2011)

Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> Merci de votre constance.
> 
> J'ai un peu lâché prise depuis iTunes 10.2
> 
> Lassant ce bug. Je contourne la chose avec un coin actif, mais enfin...


 
le coin actif (pour désactiver l'economiseur d'écran) n'est pas suffisant car ensuite c'est la veille de l'écran qui s 'active et il s'éteint (il faut donc en plus utiliser Cafeine pour eviter cette mise en veille de l'écran)


----------



## r e m y (2 Août 2011)

richard-deux a dit:


> Tu as été plus rapide que moi.
> J'ai fait la mise à jour hier soir et j'ai remarqué que le "bug" (animations) était toujours présent. :mouais:
> 
> Ce matin, il y a une nouvelle version d'iTunes 10.3.1.



Bon et avec iTunes 10.4, est-ce que ces bugs sont enfin résolus???

Quelqu'un a essayé?


----------



## richard-deux (7 Août 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Bon et avec iTunes 10.4, est-ce que ces bugs sont enfin résolus???
> 
> Quelqu'un a essayé?




Je n'ai pas eu le temps de tester: "l'application a quitté inopinément et gnagnagnagna" :rateau:

Ce crash est arrivé lors de l'importation et la mise à jour de ma bibliothèque.
J'ai déplacé mon dossier iTunes Musique pour que l'application n'importe rien.
L'application se lance correctement mais dès que je veux ajouter un album: crash et bla bla bla..

Je suis revenu sur 10.3.1. 
Si quelqu'un pouvait me dire où retrouver le fichier .xml sur TimeMAchine car je n'ai pas trouvé sur ma sauvegarde ?


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h46 ----------

De plus, il m'a été impossible de supprimer une chanson: le bouton "supprimer" dans la barre des menus est gris et donc inactif.
Même problème avec le raccourci clavier, le bruit se fait entendre mais aucune fenêtre s'ouvre afin de confirmer la suppression!

Voir ici des copies d'écran:
http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/3873/image1zba.jpg

http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/681/image2fl.jpg


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2011)

Le fichier xml se trouve dans ~/Musique/iTunes/iTunes Musique Library.xml


----------



## richard-deux (7 Août 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Le fichier xml se trouve dans ~/Musique/iTunes/iTunes Musique Library.xml



J'ai suivi cette procédure mais le fichier iTunes Music Library.xml n'est pas disponible sous ce nom.
J'ai repris les 3 fichiers: _iTunes Library_, _iTunes Library Extras.itdb_ et _iTunes Library Genius.itdb_.
J'ai relancé iTunes et le fichier iTunes Music Library.xml a été recréé.
J'ai donc bien maintenant mes 4 fichiers.


----------



## richard-deux (8 Août 2011)

Je viens de découvrir encore un problème; les morceaux de musique n'affichent plus les pochettes d'albums (même en mode en fonction "quicklook") !

:rateau:


----------



## winstonsmith (8 Août 2011)

Récupère aussi le dossier Album Artwork, au même chemin d'accès que le fichier Library, sur ta sauvegarde Time Machine avant de relancer 10.3.1 et regarde ce que ça donne.


----------



## richard-deux (8 Août 2011)

winstonsmith a dit:


> Récupère aussi le dossier Album Artwork, au même chemin d'accès que le fichier Library, sur ta sauvegarde Time Machine avant de relancer 10.3.1 et regarde ce que ça donne.



Merci, mais je me suis mal expliqué.
En fait, j'ai 2 ordinateurs, 1 avec iTunes 10.4 et 1 autre avec 10.3.1.

En fait, avec la version 10.4, je ne visualise plus les couvertures de mes mp3.
J'ai à la place la typo iTunes. Cela me rappelle un bug similaire avec une précédente version d'iTunes 9.

Ce problème n'existe pas avec la version 10.3.1. 

Tout comme le problème pour supprimer une chanson, impossible sur 10.4 mais correct sur 10.3.1 (voir mon post précédent au dessus).


----------



## wath68 (8 Août 2011)

Oui, c'es un bug apparemment.
On en a déjà parlé ici : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/lion-mp3-images-dans-idtag-non-visibles-sur-finder-768612.html


----------



## richard-deux (9 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Oui, c'es un bug apparemment.
> On en a déjà parlé ici : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/lion-mp3-images-dans-idtag-non-visibles-sur-finder-768612.html



Merci beaucoup.
A la lecture du sujet, je ne suis donc pas le seul. 
Malheureusement il n'y a pas de réponse à ce bug. :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (9 Août 2011)

Avec SnowLeopard, a priori je n'ai pas de souci avec ce bug


----------



## richard-deux (10 Août 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Avec SnowLeopard, a priori je n'ai pas de souci avec ce bug



Salut,
En fait, je n'ai pas ce bug avec mes anciens fichiers audio, la couverture est bien présente.
En revanche, les nouveaux fichiers audio n'affichent plus les couverture dans le Finder.
Lorsque je les importe dans iTunes, les couvertures sont bien présentes.

PS: je suis sous Leopard.


----------



## r e m y (10 Août 2011)

Est-ce avec TOUS les nouveaux fichiers? Ou uniquement avec TOUS les nouveaux au format mp3? ou encore uniquement avec UN album comme Rainbuns and Black Ends (qui chez moi ne presente pas non plus sa pochette dans le Finder...


----------



## richard-deux (10 Août 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Est-ce avec TOUS les nouveaux fichiers? Ou uniquement avec TOUS les nouveaux au format mp3? ou encore uniquement avec UN album comme Rainbuns and Black Ends (qui chez moi ne presente pas non plus sa pochette dans le Finder...



Chez moi, ce sont TOUS les nouveaux fichiers mp3 ou m4a.
En revanche, pas de problème avec mon ancienne bibliothèque.

Je suis encore sous iTunes 10.3.1 et toi?


----------



## r e m y (10 Août 2011)

Bon en fait.... chez moi aussi ça déconne largement.

Une fois je vois les pochettes, et l'instant d'après, il n'y a plus rien (en particulier si je passe en affichage CoverFlow dans le Finder)

puis en changeant la taille des icones, hop ça réapparait.

Et pour finir, il y a quelques fichiers pour lesquels, quoi que je fasse, le Finder refuse d'afficher la moindre pochette; des fichiers récents (comme l'album dont j'ai mis une copie plus haut) ou des vieux fichiers...


(iTunes 10.4 et MacOS X 10.6.8)


----------



## richard-deux (10 Août 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Bon en fait.... chez moi aussi ça déconne largement.
> 
> Une fois je vois les pochettes, et l'instant d'après, il n'y a plus rien (en particulier si je passe en affichage CoverFlow dans le Finder)
> 
> (iTunes 10.4 et MacOS X 10.6.8)



Le problème est-il lié à iTunes ?
Je suis sous mac OSX 10.5.8 et iTunes 10.3.1.
Les utilisateurs de Lion ont aussi ce problème.

Aurions nous eu une autre mise à jour de sécurité ou une mise à jour de Quicktime qui pourrait provoquer ce bug ?


----------



## r e m y (10 Août 2011)

aucune idée....


----------



## r e m y (22 Août 2011)

A priori, il semble que ce bug, qui était déjà apparu dans *iTunes* 9.2 puis corrigé plusieurs mois plus tard avec *iTunes* 10.0, vient de réapparaitre avec *iTunes* 10.4

*https://discussions.apple.com/message/15751390#15751390* 

Un contributeur a trouvé le moyen d'actualiser l'affichage dans le Finder (en attendant la correction du bug par Apple), en utilisant Onyx

*https://discussions.apple.com/message/15989152#15989152*

Je n'ai pas testé (et en plus j'imagine qu'il faut recommencer régulièrement quand on ajoute des nouveaux fichiers), mais je me suis dit que l'info méritait d'être relayée ici.


----------



## Padawanlady (25 Août 2011)

Bonsoir,
J'ai acheté sur iTunes le film Paul qui était pourvu de iTunes Extras.... et en l'ouvrant ... rien... enfin si... un fichier du style readme... j'ai donc reporte le problème, iTUnes me rembourse et je réessaie .... une fois téléchargé, j'ouvre les Extras et toujours le même problème... alors que mes autres films avec les Extras marchent impec... je viens de renvoyer un message signalant le problème...


----------



## marouf (2 Octobre 2011)

Salut,

Je profite de la présence de ce topic pour poser quelques questions sur itunes.

J'ai migré récemment de pc vers mac, et j'ai donc transférer ma bibliothèque.
Je me retrouve sur mon mac avec le fameux dossier itunes media qui prend énormément de places pour rien, qui est rangé n'importe comment.  Je suppose qu'il n'y a pas moyen de le supprimer sans perdre de contenus ?

Et autre chose depuis que j'ai migré, du coup toute mes musiques sur itunes sont enregistrées comme étant localisées dans le dossier itunes media/music, alors qu'auparavant sur mon pc j'avais supprimé le dossier itunes et du coup tout était localisé dans mon dossier musique perso.
Et là je me retrouve avec plusieurs doublons de musique, la ou c'est étrange c'est que  sur certaines, mais pas toutes, chansons de mon dossier musique quand je les lance en lecture sur itunes, ça me les ajoute comme étant une nouvelle musique, alors que pour d'autres, itunes reconnait que c'est la meme chanson deja présente dans ma bibliothèque, c'est pas logique.

Comment je peux faire pour gagner de la place et mieux organiser tout ça.

Merci


----------



## r e m y (14 Octobre 2011)

richard-deux a dit:


> Merci pour les infos.
> 
> J'avais (via iTunes) émis un commentaire sur le site d'Apple au cas ou ce bug des animations pouvait être pris en compte pour la nouvelle version. :rateau:



Avec iTunes 10.5 il me semble que ces bugs avec les animations sont ENFIN résolus.

l'animation reste bien active sans que l'économiseur d'écran ni la mise en veille ne prennent la main.

C'est pas trop tôt!

reste plus que le bug d'affichage des pochettes sous Finder.


----------



## Audiween (17 Octobre 2011)

Pour ma part, j'ai un bug à l'ajout d'une pochette sur un album.
Une fois la pochette ajoutée (par glisser-déposer depuis Amazon par exemple), la pochette a une bordure bleue tout autour et dès que je passe la souris dessus, le curseur se transforme en +, comme si j'avais toujours l'image à déposer.
Je dois redémarrer iTunes pour être tranquille.

J'avais déjà constaté le bug avant la 10.5. Quelqu'un a le même problème?


----------



## magicfresh (22 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer comment désinstaller entièrement iTunes sur mac?
En fait, j'ai un problème depuis la version 10.5, lorsque je branche mon iPhone, iTunes freeze et je suis obligé de forcer à quitter l'application.
J'ai appelé le service client et ils m'ont dit qu'il fallait désinstaller entièrement iTunes (et pas seulement supprimer l'application) et qu'il y avait 6 programmes à supprimer pour ce faire.
Seulement, sur le site d'apple, il n'est expliqué nulle part comment désinstaller iTunes pour mac et le mail qui m'a été envoyé ne renvoie pas vers la désinstallation pour mac.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Octobre 2011)

L'article Apple consacré à la désinstallation d'iTunes a été récemment retiré de la kbase


Pour ton souci, il y a ça, avec des liens à suivre : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1747?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## magicfresh (24 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour ce lien, c'est ce que je cherchais.
Cependant, je viens d'essayer scrupuleusement tout ce qui est écrit et mon problème n'est toujours pas résolu.
Le fichier "com.apple.usbmuxd.plist~orig" n'existe pas et je ne peux donc pas le supprimer.


----------



## arbaot (24 Octobre 2011)

magicfresh a dit:


> Le fichier "com.apple.usbmuxd.plist~orig" n'existe pas et je ne peux donc pas le supprimer.



ce fichier n'est pas créer par défaut il apparait dans certain cas et peut être la source de problème si tu ne l'as pas c'est que ton Pb est ailleurs ... et que tu peux réinstaller iTunes 


autre lien (bernier paragraphe http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3540?viewlocale=fr_FR

un article mac ge http://www.macg.co/news/voir/177752/si-votre-appareil-ios-n-est-pas-reconnu-par-itunes


----------



## magicfresh (25 Octobre 2011)

Bon j'ai résolu le problème qui venait, a priori, de l'iPhone malgré le fait que je n'ai rien changé qui justifierait un tel bug. J'ai donc utilisé la solution de la dernière chance à savoir la restauration forcée et tout fonctionne normalement à nouveau.


----------



## sebusmalus (5 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir !

Je viens à vous pour un petit pépin, mon iTunes 10 s'emballe et utilise en permanence plus de 50% de CPU de mon MBP ... Sans raison !

Je n'arrive même pas à le forcer à quitter ...

Auriez vous une idée ?

Je "pete un cable"


----------



## richard-deux (14 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai effectué la mise à jour d'iTunes 10.5.2 et le problème de la prévisualisation des images dans le Finder fonctionne enfin parfaitement. 

Le bug de l'économiseur d'écran est toujours là.


----------



## r e m y (14 Décembre 2011)

richard-deux a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> j'ai effectué la mise à jour d'iTunes 10.5.2 et le problème de la prévisualisation des images dans le Finder fonctionne enfin parfaitement.
> 
> Le bug de l'économiseur d'écran est toujours là.



Le pb de previsualisation des images dans le Finder a été résolu avec la version 10.5.1

Pour ce qui est de l'économiseur d'écran, de quel bug parles-tu? Car moi, je n'ai plus de bug de ce côté là depuis 10.5... du coup j'hésite à passer à 10.5.2 si le bug est réapparu!


----------



## richard-deux (16 Décembre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Le pb de previsualisation des images dans le Finder a été résolu avec la version 10.5.1
> 
> Pour ce qui est de l'économiseur d'écran, de quel bug parles-tu? Car moi, je n'ai plus de bug de ce côté là depuis 10.5... du coup j'hésite à passer à 10.5.2 si le bug est réapparu!



Si j'avais su, je serais passé à 10.5.1 !!
Sinon le bug de l'économiseur d'écran
Pas moyen de laisser les animations sans que l'économiseur d'écran ne s'active!


----------



## r e m y (16 Décembre 2011)

richard-deux a dit:


> Sinon le bug de l'économiseur d'écran
> Pas moyen de laisser les animations sans que l'économiseur d'écran ne s'active!



Aïe... je vais tester sur l'un de mes Macs car ce bug avait été réglé avec la version 10.5 et c'est toujours OK avec 10.5.1

Serait-il réapparu avec 10.5.2 ????

[Edité]

Bon j'ai passé iTunes en version 10.5.2 sur mon MacBook Pro, j'ai réglé l'économiseur d'écran pour se déclencher à 3mn et l'extinction d'écran à 4 mn

J'ai lancé l'écoute de ma bibliothèque en affichant les animations (en plein écran).

1/4 d'heure après, les animations iTunes sont toujours à l'écran sans que l'economiseur n'ait pris la main (pas plus que l'extinction d'écran programmée)

POur moi le bug est bien résolu


Le seul petit bug restant c'est le libellé "afficher les doublons" du menu fichier, qui devrait se changer en "Afficher les doublons exacts" quand on presse le touche alt et qui reste "Afficher les doublons". Mais c'est vraiment un détail car le tri des doublons ou des doublons exacts s'effectue bien selon qu'on appui ou pas sur alt


----------



## kaos (23 Mars 2012)

Itunes ne lit toujours pas le flac ???


----------



## r e m y (23 Mars 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> ...
> Le seul petit bug restant c'est le libellé "afficher les doublons" du menu fichier, qui devrait se changer en "Afficher les doublons exacts" quand on presse le touche alt et qui reste "Afficher les doublons". Mais c'est vraiment un détail car le tri des doublons ou des doublons exacts s'effectue bien selon qu'on appui ou pas sur alt



Celui-là, il est toujours là avec iTunes 10.6


----------



## kaos (23 Mars 2012)

Je comprend pas l'architecture des dossiers itunes ...

Parfois des albums se mettent dans music alors que la plupart vont dans bibliothèque itunes ...


Faut que je penche la dessus ... des liens des pistes ? Il est un peu relou ce logiciel quand même non ?


----------



## r e m y (23 Mars 2012)

Chez moi, si tu parles bien des dossiers dans le Finder, tout va se mettre dans
/Musique/iTunes/iTunes Music


----------



## kaos (23 Mars 2012)

ben moi j'ai


----------



## r e m y (23 Mars 2012)

Biblio iTUnes c'est pas standard ça comme appellation! C'est toi qui l'a créé, non? (idem le dossier "Ajouter autimatiquement à iTunes)

A mon avis, tu as décoché l'option par laquelle iTunes gère lui-même la bibliothèque et c'est ça qui fiche le souk


----------



## Nat09 (25 Mai 2012)

Bonjour Tous le monde !!! 




Alors voilà j'ai un petit soucis ... Hier Mac me dit de faire une mise à jour Itunes ... ce que je fais evidement ... 

Depuis cette mise à jour ... je ne peux plus écouter une seule chanson de ma biblio ... 

Quand je vais dans le panneau des mises à jour il y'a ecrit :

24/05/2012   Mise à jour de securite pour supprime 1.0 

voilà la seule chose que je peux dire ... ma mise à jour d'avant etait le 19/04 et c'etait pour 
Itunes 10.6.1

 Svp ... aidez moi à pouvoir réecouter mes chansons .... 

MERCIIIIIIII


----------



## kaos (14 Juin 2012)

Ben moi je ne peux plus redimensionner iTunes comme je veux  sur le plan horizontal ....

Non mais c'est quoi qu'il c'est passé hein Grrrr  ?


----------



## r e m y (15 Juin 2012)

C'est une des nouvelles fonctionnalités de la nouvelle version....


----------



## kaos (19 Juin 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est une des nouvelles fonctionnalités de la nouvelle version....



c'est nul grave ! je peux repasser dans une version antérieur remy ? 

j'aime pas itunes de toute façon


----------



## r e m y (20 Juin 2012)

Citation (djdoxy @ 19 Jun 2012, 09:28 sur MacBidouille) 

C'est bon j'ai trouvé la solution!

Effectivement, la largeur minimale est de 1200 pixels, ce qui est gênant quand on a un écran en 1024x768.
Alors la solution, c'est d'aller bidouiller iTunes pour lui changer sa largeur mini.

C'est très simple, ca prend 30 secondes:

1- Quitter iTunes

2- Aller dans Application, faire un clic droit (ou CTRL + clic) sur l'icones d'iTunes et choisir "Afficher le contenu du paquet"

3- Dans la fenetre qui s'ouvre, aller dans les dossiers Contents puis Resources pui French.lproj

4- Ouvrir le fichier AppConfig.plist (avec Smultron ou TextWrangler de préférence)

5- Modifier la valeur 1200 du parametre browser-window-minimum-width (je cite de mémoire, je ne suis pas devant mon mac, mais de toutes façons il n'y a qu'un seul parametre avec la valeur 1200) et mettre 1024 (ou toute autre valeur adaptée à votre ecran)

6- Sauver le fichier AppConfig.plist (il faudra saisir le mot de passe administrateur)

7- Relancer iTunes, et Ô miracle, la fenetre rentre maintenant dans mon 1024 de large


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Chez moi, si tu parles bien des dossiers dans le Finder, tout va se mettre dans
> /Musique/iTunes/iTunes Music


chez moi  ça donne Musique/iTunes /iTunes média /music
je suppose que c'est parceque j'ai active dans les préférences iTunes la case laissez iTunes organiser etc.....
je sais pas si j'ai fait le plus simple mais bon....


----------



## kaos (30 Juin 2012)

Génial , chez moi lorsque je modifie cette valeur cela permet de retrecir itunes 

Donc j'ai mis 0

j'ai aussi modifié 

09<key>browser-window-minimum-height</key>
10        <integer>194(il y avait 294)</integer>

et

17<key>default-source-width</key>
18        <integer>135(il y avait 235)</integer>


Bon je touche + a rien / c'est parfait et j'ai mis le fichier de base dans un dossier 
"config de base" avec un txt du post de remy au cas ou j'oublierais 



Merci


----------



## ben865 (4 Août 2012)

capture réalisée sans trucage... sinon ce n'est pas drôle.






OS 10.8.0, iTunes 10.6.3


----------



## kaos (15 Septembre 2012)

Remy m'a sauvé , encore une fois ... j'avais perdu ce fichier txt avec la manip 

MERCI Remy, tu es mon dieu :love:


----------



## kaos (10 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour , je me demandais si une solution simple et gratuite existe pour Synchro mon iphone 3G sous IoS 4 et mon Macbook pro sous SL 10.6.8.

J'ai itunes 10.

Je suis pas sur mais je crois avoir vu un mec faire ça sans iCloud mais avec quoi ...?
Je sais plus ou pas ...


Merci d'avance

PS / mes recherches me renvoie Tjrs sur icloud (que j'ai pas )


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Octobre 2012)

SuperSync, peut-être ? 
mais pas gratuit = http://supersync.com/

ou DropBox ?


----------



## kaos (11 Octobre 2012)

Merci beaucoup François , je vais tester superSynch / j'ai deja des comptes dropbox mais ça ne gére pas la synchro / uniquement le stokage en ligne


----------



## Kerala (17 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Le CD a disparu de l'icone, le bouton de gravure de l'interface.... je pense que la prochaine étape sera la suppression du lecteur/graveur des Macs



Bravo pour la prophétie !


----------



## r e m y (17 Décembre 2012)

Si ca t'intéresse, je peux te donner l'heure exacte de la fin du monde... (la date, tout le monde la connait déjà)


----------



## Kerala (18 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Si ca t'intéresse, je peux te donner l'heure exacte de la fin du monde... (la date, tout le monde la connait déjà)



Je veux bien ! Merci.


----------



## ano7475 (24 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

j'ai essayé la manip pour réduire la taille de la fenêtre itunes en changeant les dimensions dans le fichier AppConfig.plist (avec TextWrangler), j'ai rallumé itunes mais la fenêtre n'a pas changé de taille ! Aurais-je oublié qqchose ?
merci


----------



## wath68 (24 Décembre 2012)

Apparemment c'est TextWrangler qui pose problème?
Essaye avec Text Edit.
http://forums.macg.co/itunes/modifier-la-taille-ditunes-1200567.html


----------



## kaos (18 Mars 2013)

J"ai un drole de truc avec iTunes , sur certains albums et pour une raison inconnue ,
itunes passe au morceaux suivant avant la fin du morceaux 

j'ai d'abord pensé a des interférences de télécommandes genre remote etc que j'ai désactivé mais ça me l'as refais aujourd'hui avec un album que je viens d'importer.

J'ai aussi vérifié qu'il n'y ai pas de fichiers polluants dans l'album comme des .cue ou .nfo

je n'y comprends rien et ça vient juste de le refaire.

Je précise que le même album se trouve dans mon iphone et que ça ne me fait ça durant la lecture.

C'est donc forcément itunes qui couille et qui n'arrive pas a lire un truc ou je ne sais pas quoi.

Cet album, c'est moi qui l'ai encodé a partir du FLAC avec Switch
Je suis entrain de le réencoder en décochant dettect (CRC error) c'est une option proposée par switch.

Je vais devenir fou ;(


----------



## kaos (18 Mars 2013)

please help me ... le bug vient d'itunes avec certains MP3 puisque les autres players ne font pas ça, je me tate a passer sous itunes 11 pour le coup


----------



## wath68 (18 Mars 2013)

Hello

Peut être faire un essai avec XLD.


J'ai déjà eu ce soucis avec certains morceaux, et en les examinant avec Audacity j'ai trouvé des micro-coupures exactement à l'endroit qui faisait sauter le morceau dans iTunes mais pas dans d'autres lecteurs.


J'ai ensuite encodé avec XLD et plus de soucis.


----------



## kaos (18 Mars 2013)

XLD ? 

le truc c'est que j'ai cet album venant de plsuieurs sources différentes dont l'une faites par mes soins mais je vais regazrder ça avec audacity et ton fameux XLD

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h52 ----------




wath68 a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Peut être faire un essai avec XLD.
> 
> ...




Une déclaration d'amour la tout de suite c'est possible ??? 

Putain MERCI ! ça fonctionne nikel /
Seul points negatif de XLD c'est qu'il ne va que jusqu'a 256Kps et non 320 et il ne garde pas les infos d'album.

Pour te remercier je t'envoie un MP 

------------

Pas de MP ?  ben fait un saut ici 
http://anonymaster.eklablog.com/flume-flume-a80163600

voilà  Nà



hé , sans rire , merci parceque je m'arrachais les cheveux là ....


----------



## wath68 (18 Mars 2013)

Bah de rien.

Merci, je regarderai ton fichier quand j'aurai récupéré mon MBP... si il est en état de marche.


Es-tu certain qu'XLD n'encode pas au delà de 256 kbps pour les mp3 ??
Ça me parait louche.


----------

